# newest addition x53



## Big Moe (Sep 5, 2015)

Well apparently I am still in buy mode. I just picked this today. Missing the tank, light, and the original wheels. But there is a Bendix 2 speed automatic on the rear. Not completely sure what I'm going to do with it yet. I know if I part it I'll get my money out of it. But I don't really want to. Anyway, enjoy looking at it.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 5, 2015)

Great find!

Looks unique and eye-catching even without the tank.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 12, 2015)

New question. How do I go about removing the top layer of paint off this thing. I think it was brush painted. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2015)

I read several posts about the amazing results achieved by using Profefessional Strength Goof-Off. Here's one.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...bike-well-No-more&highlight=pro+strength+goof
I've never personally used it on large areas though.


----------



## Big Moe (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks man. I appreciate it. Guess I will have to find that stuff and try it.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 13, 2015)

This Columbia had been house painted green.





I had good results with gel paint remover in removing the green to show the original blue underneath.
 Applying in small amounts & as soon as the top paint came off, I used soap & water 
to wash away the gel to prevent from removing the original paint.

I’ve never used Goof Off just the paint stripper. 
Keep in mind that this gel is very powerful.
If this is your first time, perhaps others can suggest something that would be better for you.

What ever you use, do a small test & probably in an area that won’t show in case you decide not 
to continue.
Good Luck !


----------



## vincev (Sep 14, 2015)

Goof and Dave in the same comment is ironic


----------



## Ross (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been using oven cleaner for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

